#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  ابزار نصب  Win7  از طریق  USB

## ali22ng

این ابزار نیازی به نصب شدن ندارد و در نصب ویندوز XP روی مینی لپ تاپ  Lenovo  بهتر عمل کرد . امتحان بفرمایید.

----------

*behnamtv*,*fbc*,*sardarshams*,*افشین الست*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## superstar

دوست عزیز میشه بیشتر توضیح بدهید من لب تاب دارم هاردش کمه میشه با این کار ویندوز رو بر روی یو اس بی داشت

----------

*behnamtv*,*sardarshams*

----------


## ali22ng

> دوست عزیز میشه بیشتر توضیح بدهید من لب تاب دارم هاردش کمه میشه با این کار ویندوز رو بر روی یو اس بی داشت


    --- پاسخ : جناب سوپراستار - سلام ، عرض به خدمت شما که این ابزار فقط برای نصب ویندوز در مینی لپ تاپ های فاقد سی دی رام  به کار می رود و در مورد نگه داشتن ویندوز روی وسیله ای به غیر از هارد بنده اطلاع کافی ندارم . موفق باشید.

----------

*behnamtv*,*forud*,*superstar*

----------


## nekooee

سلام 
شما در عنوان تایپیک نوشتید ابزاری برای نصب ویندوز سون ولی در متن پست نوشتید ویندوز xp. 
این نرم افزار رو من دارم و ورژنی که من در اختیار دارم برای نصب ویندوز xp ست به گونه ای که شما آدرس پوشه I386 رو از پوشه setup ویندوز xp بهش میدید خودش روی usb نصب ویندوز رو به صورت bootable ایجاد میکنه. البته قبلش باید سکتور بوت روی usb ایجاد کنید که اینکار توسط خود نرم افزار انجام میشه. تنظیمات جانبی رو هم داره که به دلخواه اینکار رو انجام بدید.
منتها ورژنی من دارم فقط برای ویندوز xp هست نمیدونم این ورژن که دوستمون گذاشتند بر روی 7 هم کارایی داره یا نه ولی میدونم نرم افزارهایی هستند که برای درست کردن setup ویندوز 7 بر روی فلش ساخته شدند و برای ویندوز 7 هم میشه اینکار رو کرد

اما آقای superstar شما اشتباه نکنید این ابزار فقط برای نصب ویندوز از روی usb هست و نه نصب بر روی خود usb. ولی اونکاری که شما می خواهید انجام بدید هم امکان داره. یعنی اصلا به حالت معمولی شما می تونید ویندوز رو نصب و پارتیشن رو usb انتخاب کنید. این روش دو تا ایراد داره یکی اینکه سرعت ویندوز به علت سرعت پایین هارد به شدت افت پیدا مکینه و دوم اینکه درایورهایی که نصب میکنید فقط برای سیستم شما کارایی داره و نمیتونید از اون برای بقیه system ها استفاده کنید.
اما باز هم راه حل دارید. ویندوزهای آماده ای وجود دارند که مثلا می توانید در CD رایگان Hiren_s.BootCD.13.0.Rebuild.v2.0 که آخرین ورژنش در حال حاضر هست استفاده کنید. وقتی با این سی ید سیستم رو بوت میکنید امکانات زیادی رو در اختیار شما قرار میده که دو تا از اونها بالا آمدن سیستم با linux و windows xp sp3 هست. اینکار هم سرعت بسیار بهتری دراه نسبت به حالت قبل و هم اینکه روی ویندوزی که بالا میاد یک عالمه نرم افزار از قبل نصب شده که تقریبا شما رو از نصب نرم افزارهای جانلبی بی نیاز میکنه! و مورد بعد اینکه با هر درایورری که سیستم شما داشته باشه کار میکنه. البته شاید به اندازه کارایی واقعی سختخ افزار استفاده نکنه ولی کارتون رو راه می اندازه و بر روی هر سیستمی بگذارید قابل استفاده هست کافیه سی دی رو بگذاری و از روی سی دی بوت کنید
مخصوصا کسانی که ویندوز 7 دارند و اصلا علاقه ای هم به نصب ویندوز xp ندارند ولی گاهی ممکنه برای یک کار ساده نیاز به xp به کارشون بیاد. یا اینکه سیستم شما ویروسی هست و اجازه نصب آنتی ویروس نمیده. خوب شما با این سی دی بوت میکنید و از داخل ویندوز xp آنتی ویروس نصب میکنید و سیستم رو ویروس کشی میکنید. و خیلی کارهای دیگه.....


غیر از این سی دی ویندوزهای زیادی توسط شرکتهای مختلف کم حجم و ساده شدند برای استفاده مستقیم از روی usb که آنها نیز مولتی درایو هستند. بهشون به اصطلاح میگویند windows live یعنی ویندوزی که نیاز به نصب نداره و مستقیم کار میکنه. اونها رو هم زیاد میتونید گیر بیارید
اما هیچ یک قابلیت و سرعت و توانایی ویندوزی که به صورت معمول و بر روی هارد داخلی نصب میشه ندارند

به شما یک توصیه میکنم اگر سیستمتون usb3 می خوره یک هارد اکسترنال usb3 تهیه کنید سرعتش بسیار عالی هست نزدیک 10 برابر یک usb2 سرعت داره و بالاترین سرعت رو در بین کانالهای ارتباطی که تا حالا ساخته شده دارد. حتی از هاردهای اکسترنال که با پورت ESATA وصل میشن سرعت بسیار بهتری داره. با کابل و سیستمهای usb2 هم کار میکنه ولی سرعتش میشه مثل usb2 زمانی میتونید از اون با سرعت واقعی استفاده کنید که با کابل usb3 وصل بشه و سیستم شما از usb3 هم پشتیبانی کنه. اگر می خواین ببینید لپ تاپتون Usb3 داره کافیه ببینید داخل هیچکدوم از usbها آبی هست یا نه چون usb3 اون پلاستیک وسطش آبی هست

فکر کنم کامل متوجه  شدید

موفق باشید

----------

*behnamtv*,*kiyanmz*,*rsrooh*,*superstar*,*افشین الست*,*جواد جورسرایی*

----------

